# Pacman frog poop appearance?



## Sajuuk khar (Aug 19, 2015)

Hello,

I just recently acquired a green pacman frog (_cranwelli).

_I noticed his poop looks like it has some grayish membrane on it, but most pictures I have seen of poop for these frogs is brownish to black.

He is eating normally and going poop regularly. The only picture I can find on the internet that looks exactly like his poop is from the the link below

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/11930429-post99.html

Is this normal? Is it supposed to look like that?? Is this a sign I am feeding him too much calcium?


----------

